# // ORT :: Subaru GR WRX/STi Kit Group Buy/Pre-Sale



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

It gives us great pleasure to announce that OPEN ROAD TUNING will be hosting the AirLift Performance GR Chassis Group Buy/Pre-Order! When we visited AirLift five months ago, we had mentioned that we would like to see an AirLift Performance GR kit on the market. The GR has incredible potential right off the showroom floor. Several months later, our close friend was asked to relinquish the keys to his car to serve as the prototype for the new AirLift Performance GR suspension. This was a no-brainer! After countless hours of R&D, the AirLift Performance GR suspension was born. 

It's almost as if Subaru designed the GR to be on air. The body lines are smooth but defined. The fenders lend themselves perfectly to wide, aggressive wheels and an ultra-low stance. Don't think for one second that there isn't a performance aspect to this suspension setup. Brian over at AirLift wouldn't build a suspension if it couldn't perform well both on the track and on the street. These kits are built on custom valved BC Racing coilovers with 30-way damping adjustment as well as threaded bodies which, allow you to dial in the perfect height and feel.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPECIFICATIONS:


+ Custom Valved Struts for use with Air Springs

+ Threaded Coilover Body

+ 30-way Damping Adjustment

+ Front Struts Include Camber Plates

+ Rear Struts Include Remote Damping Adjuster

+ Red Anodized Bag Plates and Camber Plates

+ Coilover Wrenches Included

+ Triple-Sine Dyno Tested

+ Painless Installation - No Cutting or Fabricating

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

GROUP BUY INFORMATION:

+ Limited to TEN people

+ $200 off strut kit (front struts + rear struts)

+ $350 off complete kit (front struts + rear struts + management)

+ THE PRE-SALE/GROUP BUY IS THE ONLY WAY TO ENSURE THAT YOU WILL GET THESE STRUTS AS SOON AS THEY'RE RELEASED.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

ORDERING/CONTACT:

Due to the nature of this product and this being a group buy/pre-sale, all orders must be processed via phone/email. 

ORT is committed to providing you with the customer service and support you've come to expect when purchasing the finest aftermarket parts for your Subaru. We have staff readily available to assist you with your order as well as answer any questions regarding this kit (or anything else in our product line). Please don't hesitate to contact us!

P: 877.404.4264
E: [email protected]
W: www.openroadtuning.com


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Awesome to see these kits will be hitting the market!

As the prototype car I'm more than pleased with the way this suspension has turned out. I've been very impressed with how customizable it is and the ability to fine tune your ride. When I take the car to the track I can stiffen things up within a few seconds by adjusting the damping or give a nice smooth ride for cruising. Now, I've driven many lowered cars in my time, but nothing can really compare to how drama free this air suspension is. You will not find yourself bouncing around on these bags!

Note: I've racked up about 3,XXX miles in the last 2.5 weeks on this kit and love every mile thus far! Long road trips for business, going to a car show, or simply taking it around a track on the weekend, this kit has been able to handle it all.

Being that I'm running the Airlift prototype, it was only proper that I end up with Airlift's air management system known as the Autopilot V2. The digital management allows for easy viewing and adjusting to each corner based on psi ratings. 8 presets allows for a ton of quick touch ride setups for various situations. You can even have the system set to rise to a preset drive height every time you start the car!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

this is sooooo temptin for my 12 sedan.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

staygold89 said:


> this is sooooo temptin for my 12 sedan.


 You should do it! This kit is so awesome :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ocdpvw said:


> You should do it! This kit is so awesome :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

